# Dedicated Freezer?



## klewicki (Nov 11, 2008)

My pup's raw food just arrived. It's about 6 weeks worth of food (doing a 50% raw/50% kibble diet per the breeder). It barely fits in the freezer. 
Is the pre-made stuff larger than the homemade raw? Or about the same? 
If about the same, do most raw-feeders have a dedicated freezer?


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

We have an extra freezer, the tall upright ones that i store our raw in.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Yes, we have a dedicated freezer - although I really want a much larger one. I have found that pre-made is much smaller than "do it yourself" raw because it comes in nice little round chubs. The "Homemade/Do it Yourself Stuff" is odd shaped turkey wings, or whole turkeys that you have to hack up, or beef heart, etc.


----------



## ahlamarana (Sep 22, 2008)

I actually have 2 extra freezers for dog food,







a large upright and a small chest, and I just picked up a free fridge to put in the garage for dog food. I get about 90% of the year's worth of dog food in November and December from hunters, so I need all the room I can get.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I have 2 freezers, one currently unplugged as I haven't been doing as much raw lately. It's a chest freezer. The other is an upright freezer, if I have raw beef, their stuff goes on the bottom, our stuff on top.

I have a 2nd refrigerator in the garage as well, so I can use the freezer on top of that if I need it for our stuff.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Ummm "a" dedicated freezer. I have two14+ cf chest freezers for the dogs. They also have an upright freezer for them but my Mom is using it at this time. I have a small chest freezer for myself. 

Granted I also have 6 dogs.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I've always wanted a chest freezer. Without one I don't have the space to fully do a raw diet so I do what I can... I would definitely recommend one! If I had a place to put one and could afford it I'd get one in a heartbeat.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I have two large freezers (21 cuft, 26 cuft) since we used to raise beef. Makes it quite handy when things go on sale.


----------



## ladyluck (Jan 28, 2004)

we have 2 chest freezers we bought the first and found it too small and then bought a second. we just got 6 month supply 600lbs ground beef mix and ground tripe and filled up both freezers!! now there is no place for our food. If I was starting over would have bought one bigger chest freezer. we have an 8 cubic and a 15 cubic foot freezer. we liked to keep there food in separate freezer than ours if possible. but couldnt beat the price buying in bulk and not having to worry about dogs food for 6 months for 3 dogs. we just moved both freezers from old trailer to new trailer and about never got the 15 cubic in the door. to wide. we add to take the door off the freezer (being careful not to dislodg the electric wiring) and the door plus trim into the back room to get it in.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

I have a chest freezer that belongs entirely to my dogs, except for a couple frozen pizzas, and well, almost all of my refrigerator freezer is filled with meat too. 

Sigh... 

Dh stands with the freezer door open and asks, "is there anything here for me?"

Yeah, turkey burgers and the bag of mixed frozen veggies. And the ice pack for back strain when we have to re-sort everything in the chest freezer.


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

We bought a deep freezer just for the dogs. Filling it completely full will last 1 month. But I am always hunting for bargains since there are not many to be had.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

We have a large upright freezer for us(we usually buy 1/2 cow and pig) and a fridge and chest freezer in the garage for the raw. My DH gets mad that the fridge is full of dog food, not enough room for his beer...Our lights have been dimming lately. We are running two fridges, two freezers, a big skimmer for the waterfall in the pond,one heater in the birdroom and a hot tub. My DH also has a machine shop that has a bunch of equipment. Our electric bill is outragious. I feel guilty that we aren't producing our own electricity. Need a windmill.


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

I have an upright freezer in the garage for the dog/cat food. I also have a dorm fridge out there to thaw stuff in. That keeps the lamb's heads and other pleasant "stuff" out of the human food fridge!


----------

